# gravely help needed!



## protecdor (May 19, 2011)

Hello, my name is Jeff, I live in upstate ny ( adirondaks ) I have a gravely walk behind ...believe its a L1 super convertible with a 6.6 ? Briggs ......trying to find a electric start unit for it ...I have no idea on what to or where to get one ....was selling it with brush hog, snowblower,snowblade,and sulky because pull starting it sucks ......thanks jeff ...tried to upload pics, no luck


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Protecdor, I am sure one of our experts on Gravely's will be able to offer some advice.
whether it's correct or not remains to be seen

Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..protecdor.. As mentioned someone in the gravely section should be able to help with your question...


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

protecdor said:


> Hello, my name is Jeff, I live in upstate ny ( adirondaks ) I have a gravely walk behind ...believe its a L1 super convertible with a 6.6 ? Briggs ......trying to find a electric start unit for it ...I have no idea on what to or where to get one ....was selling it with brush hog, snowblower,snowblade,and sulky because pull starting it sucks ......thanks jeff ...tried to upload pics, no luck


First welcome. Try this place. GRAVLEY PARTS QUICK REFERENCE I just got a boat load of parts from them and everything is stock too.


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Ebay is a good place to find the starter set up. It consists of a mounting plate, starter, and a battery tray. If it is a mid 70's or older gravely, it should have a studebaker engine 6.6 hp. Also on the starting issue, I have 2 and both are pull start. The only time I have trouble starting them is in the winter. They dont like cold weather. But anyway, what i do is turn the crank until the mag "clicks" or fires the plug. Then wrap the starter strap and its ready to pull. That gets it off the compression stroke and helps out alot. I can start mine most everytime with 1 pull! 




i


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Here is my 2 gravely's.


----------



## protecdor (May 19, 2011)

Markiemark ......thanks for that info on mag .....I heard the click but never knew what it meant ....I always tried to turn it by hand until I thought the piston was top dead center ....as far as the electric start, I really don't know what any of it looks like, how do you find the year of tractor? Trying to upload pics but not working well...my computer is my phone


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

If you want, you can email the pics to me at [email protected], and I will post them here for you.

Jason


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

You are welcome. You can get the numbers off of the tag on the tank and run them and you can find out the year of your tractor. I cant remember the web site but you could just do a search and find it. And the starter system looks like a gm starter. It has a chain that runs from the starter to the crank pulley. It has a different pulley on the crank. It has a plate that mounts on the engine and has a starter button on it and the starter motor.


----------



## ondro20k (May 26, 2011)

*help*

Hello my is gary i just purchest a 1984 1138 tractor and i am not sure how the mower deck goes on can any one help thanks


----------

